# Mario Lopez



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

Mario Lopez has another event to add to his list - from Pet Star to Miss America and Miss USA he will now be co-hosting Westminster!

Mario Lopez will be co-hosting Westminster with David Frei. Lopez will be taking over for NBC anchor Lester Holt who has been a co-host for the past three years. 

http://content.usatoday.com/communi...01/westminster-dog-show-signs-lopez-as-host/1


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I had to open this thread just to find out what on earth Mario Lopez had to do with dog showing!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Yet another reason to watch Westminster!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Slater!!!!!


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

Loisiana said:


> I had to open this thread just to find out what on earth Mario Lopez had to do with dog showing!


I was laughing when I posted it. :


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Loisiana said:


> I had to open this thread just to find out what on earth Mario Lopez had to do with dog showing!


LOL, I did the exact same thing!! 

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

why oh why him? I don't think this is a good fit.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

He's got big shoes to fill, IMO. Lester Holt did a good job.


----------



## Murphysmom (Nov 2, 2009)

Well, maybe he will do a good job. All I can picture is Slater hosting a dog show. Weird.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I am sure he is there to provide a "name" draw. Hopefully David will be able to work with him to make sure we don't have a repeat of the, was it Joe G, times?


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I love AC Slater! I mean Mario Lopez  

Looking forward to seeing how he does!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

I'm picturing the scene from Best In Show, where the "color" commentator says, "Isn't it sad, that in some countries, people eat these dogs?"


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I love his dimples.


----------

